# Punch Bait, Doughball, Stinkbait hooks. Make your own.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Make your own Catfish dough bait holder hooks. These cost .50 to .75 cents 
each and you can buy the hooks cheap. Wire is not much either if you like 
to make some of your own tackle. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sCrtrPbzF0


----------

